

First superradiant lasers produce nearly no photons (and that's expected) - ORioN63
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/04/building-lasers-with-nearly-no-photons.ars

======
DanBC
Here's a press release / article from JILA. Not very technical. There's a
paper in Nature too.

(<http://jila.colorado.edu/content/laser-perfect-pitch>)

([http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v484/n7392/full/484043a...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v484/n7392/full/484043a.html))

------
ktizo
I love how the photo of the apparatus looks very much like Beaker from The
Muppets, caught in mid scream.

~~~
Groxx
D: holy cow, it does. Now I can't get it out of my head.

~~~
ktizo
Careful looking for the cartoon fox in all duck beaks then.

Once you start seeing that one, there is no going back...

~~~
Groxx
You're ruining everything! D:

